# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Cladophora.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo una microalga del genero verdes filamentosas.

Cladophora.



La toma de muestra del río Caliente, afluente del Múrtigas en el Repilado Huelva no deja de asombrarme.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (22-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (21-oct-2016),HUESITO (21-oct-2016),Jonasino (21-oct-2016),Los terrines (21-oct-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Buenas tocayo, ¿porqué te sorprende?
Un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (21-oct-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Te cuento, después de más de un mes sigue habiendo un montón de vida en medio bote de agua.

Este riachuelo y otro que esta en las Tres piedras en Cadiz hay mucha cantidad de especies distintas en gran proporción, estoy realizando fotos que no había hecho y ya voy cumpliendo algunos años con este tema. 

También te comento que subo menos de un 10% de lo que veo debido a distintas cuestiones, rapidez de los organismo, fotos deficientes, organismos que desaparecen con el tiempo, etc....

----------


## HUESITO

> Te cuento, después de más de un mes sigue habiendo un montón de vida en medio bote de agua.
> 
> Este riachuelo y otro que esta en las Tres piedras en Cadiz hay mucha cantidad de especies distintas en gran proporción, estoy realizando fotos que no había hecho y ya voy cumpliendo algunos años con este tema. 
> 
> También te comento que subo menos de un 10% de lo que veo debido a distintas cuestiones, rapidez de los organismo, fotos deficientes, organismos que desaparecen con el tiempo, etc....


Mannnnnnnnnnnnnda güevos....  :Smile: 
Gracias Francisco.

----------

frfmfrfm (21-oct-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos dias compañeros subo dos fotos mas de cladophora, aunque la mayor parte de sus especies son marinas, un pequeño número se desarrolla en las aguas dulces, aparenta ser un musgo de aspecto algodonoso. 

Es una especie muy popular en los últimos años en la acuariofilia con la que se pueden formar bolas ya que lo que realmente hace es tapizar cualquier figura.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (28-oct-2016),perdiguera (28-oct-2016)

----------

